# just got Nourish by seachem,how long do i soak the food?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I soaked a piece of shrimp in a capful of nourish and put it in the fridge. How long do i have to keep it in there before feeding?


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Probably overnight.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

is it possible to give the fish too much vitamin?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

read the instructions if they are there, it think 30 min will suffice, dont think the fridge in necessary


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

the instructions say one capful of fish food in one capful of nourish daily. Doesn't indicate for how long.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I emailed seachem and asked how long i should soak the food (shrimp) in nourish and this is their reply:

"Thank you for your question. In all honesty, there is no specific length of time in which you need to soak the food in Nourish. Typically, just a few minutes prior to feeding is sufficient. There is, however, no harm in soaking it several days and storing it in your refrigerator, either. However you choose to do it will suffice. We hope you have a very happy new year!"So there you have it folks.


----------

